# Taijiquan Gongli



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 26, 2019)

Please like share and subscribe


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2019)

Pole shaking is a great exercise for Chinese IMA styles
I like the exercise ball work.
The medicine ball is a great drill to. Have you even held the ball in front of you, one hand on top the other on the bottom. Turned the waist and as you turn the waist, reverse your hands, roll the ball between your hands so the opposite hand is on top when you are turned as far as you comfortably can turn. Then turn to the other side, reversing hands as you turn so the opposite hand is now on top. Turn back and forth as many times as you want.


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 26, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Pole shaking is a great exercise for Chinese IMA styles
> I like the exercise ball work.
> The medicine ball is a great drill to. Have you even held the ball in front of you, one hand on top the other on the bottom. Turned the waist and as you turn the waist, reverse your hands, roll the ball between your hands so the opposite hand is on top when you are turned as far as you comfortably can turn. Then turn to the other side, reversing hands as you turn so the opposite hand is now on top. Turn back and forth as many times as you want.


Thanks for the comment. Yes that's an exercise I have some of my elderly students do.


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 26, 2019)

Sorry that may have come off wrong. It's because it develops core muscles, arms, shoulders and back at the same time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2019)

No worries, I AM old


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 26, 2019)

Lol and that is a good thing. I definately want to be able to do all this stuff when I get old too.


----------

